# Diplomats Attacked in Cuba



## Dame (Sep 16, 2017)

I read about this last month but now Raul Castro is not only admitting it happened but is inviting the FBI to investigate. Both Americans and Canadians have been targeted. Why Canadians is anyone's guess but I suspect this is not part of the "official" government down there and the poor Canucks are being mistaken for Yanks.

These folks are sustaining actual physical damage including brain injury. Any thoughts?

Raul Castro's surprising response to harmed US diplomats 


> The list of confirmed American victims was much shorter on Feb. 17, when the U.S. first complained to Cuba. Today, the number of "medically confirmed" cases stands at 21 — plus several Canadians. Some Americans have permanent hearing loss or mild brain injury. The developments have frightened Havana's tight-knit diplomatic community.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 16, 2017)

Been following this for a while now.  I think we could have been targeted for brokering the agreement with the Obama administration.


----------



## Grunt (Sep 16, 2017)

Much like the "old" KGB, I suspect there may still be some "old" US haters down there with a little stroke left in their bags of tricks.

Whatever the reason, they need to be found and spanked immediately if not sooner....


----------



## Dame (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm just trying to figure out what could cause something like this. Radiation of some sort I'd guess but the narrow scope of the affected area just sounds bizarre.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 17, 2017)

Maybe it's a third party using Cuba for testing. Who knows.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 17, 2017)

[Q


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm not one to put the tin foil hat on and dive into the rabbit hole, but the sequence of events seems peculiar to me. Reports come in about sonic or as RF1 said radio based attacks and they continue until the State Department confronts Raul about them they suddenly stop out of nowhere. Then later on start up again for no reason a short time later, while I'm largely speculating and letting my imagination run wild it just seems strange to me I guess not to mention how cooperative Raul has been when the attacks stopped out of no where.

It's probably some disgruntled members of the old regime (those feelings simply don't go away after a year especially when the Communist vs. Capitalist divide spanned generations) like others have said, but there is certainly room left for the imagination in my opinion.


TLDR; I need to stop watching Ancient Aliens and conspiracy theory videos.


----------



## Andoni (Sep 18, 2017)

The first thing I thought of after reading about this was they used radio frequency waves to cause damage. Cuba would definitely do that.


----------

